# True Love



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

So I let my new girlfriend wear my 1947 Omega to work yesterday.

Today she meets me and shows me that she scratched the crystal while picking up some clothes.

I *immediately* forgave her and said that l'd simply take it to be polished some time.

Someone please tell me that I'm a sucker damned fool nice guy.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> So I let my new girlfriend wear my 1947 Omega to work yesterday.
> 
> Today she meets me and shows me that she scratched the crystal while picking up some clothes.
> 
> ...


You're a nice guy. Now does that make you feel better? No?......Oh well there's always another option :butcher:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It's only a watch, wait till she crashes your car. Now that is unforgivable. I got my own back some time later and crashed her's into a Ford Escort on Christmas Eve, revenge is sweet :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

lol @ both of the above! 

(and on a more serious note, anyone know how much should I expect to be charged by a reputable high-street jeweller to have some light scratches polished out the face of the crystal?)


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If it's an acrylic crystal, try some 'Polywatch' scratch remover....check out the RLT sales site and look under watch tools....Â£4.50 a pop. :thumbsup:

Edit: Hmmm...1947 eh? May not be acrylic unless it's a replacement.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If it's an acrylic crystal, try some 'Polywatch' scratch remover....check out the RLT sales site and look under watch tools....Â£4.50 a pop. :thumbsup:
> 
> Edit:Â Â Â Â Hmmm...1947 eh?Â Â May not be acrylic unless it's a replacement.


2nd that I have a 1946 Omega & its deffo glassÂ :cowboy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You're a "nice" guy! There, I said it!


----------



## Lkenny (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes nice guy...

Lee


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Yes indeedee he's a lovely man!!!


----------

